
Show HN: Eul – a lightweight native desktop client for Slack, Skype, Facebook - alex-e
https://eul.im/home?hn
======
alex-e
Hi,

eul is a very lightweight and fast native desktop client for Skype, Slack,
Gmail, HipChat, VK, Facebook, Jabber, Telegram, and Signal. Right now only the
first four are supported, and the rest should be done by the end of September.

Why did I create this? To solve two big problems I see with the current IM
solutions: there are too many of them, and the clients are ridiculously
bloated for what they are built to do. For example, everyone knows what a huge
resource hog the Skype client is. Even the Telegram client, which is supposed
to be lightweight, is using 1.3 GB of RAM on my desktop right now.

I'm obsessed with performance. The entire application is about 4 MB, and it's
never going to be more than 10 MB. In fact there are still many things to
optimize. It's native, so you don't need to download a 100 MB browser just to
use your IM client. eul can display thousands of messages in one conversation
without the constant page fetching. The scrolling is instant and smooth. You
can jump to any message without waiting. I've tested it with 50 000 messages
in one chat. No lags, instant scrolling to any point, instant search. That
should be enough for most :)

This is a beta release. Some essential features are still missing (for
example, images and other attachments are not supported yet). Automatic
updates will be released every day. There's a built in contact form, please
use it to submit bugs and suggestions.

Looking forward to your feedback.

Thanks

------
rhlala
I will try it thank you, The optimisation of performance is important for me
too. Are you planning Line integration?

~~~
alex-e
The more services the better. But not right now.

